# Found Baby Pigeons, Parents Killed



## stivhixon (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi, I work for a Utility Company in Southern Maine, We had about 5 pigeons living in our Garage, pretty large like an airplane hangar. The company purchased some electronic equipment to get rid of the birds, because they were going to the bathroom on the trucks and made quite a mess. One pigeon got run over awhile back so we had 4 or so in the garage. Someone decided to take matters into their own hands and shot the rest with a BB gun, however one got away. Anyway I was pretty pissed I am an animal lover, and I could have sworn that over the past couple of weeks I heard the babies chirping in the rafters. I figured they were old enough and probably left. So, the birds were shot on Sunday, today when I was getting off work I could hear the chirping in the rafters. I did however see one of the adults walking around the ground, it is not the mother though. Will this adult bird take care of these youngsters or do i have to do something so they do not starve?? I know I have heard the chirping for a few weeks now so I dont know how able these birds are but I cant stand to think of them starving to death up there. I dont know how long they can go without food so i need to something fast, any help would be appreciated. I keep seeing puppy chow as food, will that work? I dont know the relation that the adult bird has with them but if they are not his or hers will the adult feed them. I do know that it is not the mother because the mother was pure white. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

This is a very sad story and this is your work place and the people in charge want them out and how high is the rafters from where you are for if it is like an airplane hangar how do you suppose you could even get them--. If you start feeding pigeons on the ground food it will attract more and more will be shot and killed---So can you get to those babies or not ?? c.hert


----------



## stivhixon (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes, I can get to them, my truck has an aerial lift on it. A bucket truck. The supervisors installed the electronic devices, they made a high pitch frequency that supposively would scare them off. A worker killed them because they were crapping all over his truck. I just dont know if I should take them or if the lone pigeon that escaped ( but was back today) will feed them or not. I guess they were actually shot on Saturday so a couple of days have passed. How long can they go without food do you think? I guess I will have a better idea of how old they are tomorrow when I go up and try to find them but I know I have heard the chirping for a few weeks now, not sure how many week, maybe 3 or 4. Are there rescues that would take them in? I tried to google it but could not find anything, I am located in Southern Maine near Portland. Hopefully they last the night so I can try and feed them, what should I give them? Thanks


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

It,s to late in your area now and would be dangerous for you..The chirping are you sure it is pigeon chirping because those smaller birds sparrows hide in places like that too are you sure it is not their chirping.. Could it be other birds chirping besides pigeons can you see a pigeon nest with that one pigeon going to it ever?? c.hert


----------



## stivhixon (Apr 6, 2010)

There is a chance it could be other birds, but I am pretty sure it has to be the pigeons I often saw the white adult (mother I think) sitting in the area the chirping is coming from, This is an enclosed garage, the only birds i have ever seen in there are the pigeons. They usually wait until someone opens the garage doors to leave, then the doors are closed all day until we come back in the afternoon, when the garage doors open, they came back in for the night. so I am pretty sure that they are pigeons. I dont really know if the lone pigeon has ever gone to that nest, the only one I noticed was the mother becuase she was pure white, the others all looked very similar.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I want to say--get the birds tomorrow morning--but there are considerations---are the people going to shoot at them again? If the parent is away all day and only comes back at night time because of noise and working and stuff then the babies are in poor shape anyway because of not being propertly fed and I would at this point interfere and get those babies down and come on this post and tell us what you have found now if you get up there and there is a pigeon sitting on the nest--then back off and we will regroup with the decision making after more questions...How cold is it there because if there is not a pigeon on that nest at night those babies might already be dead unless that garage structure is warm and the temperatures have been warmer lately because you are in Maine and isn't it cold right now? Tomorrow I will keep a watchful eye on my messages please give me a personal e-mail from my profile and we will decide what to do and if you have some babies we will get assistance from other people if needed..If the babies have not been fed since Sat they might be in difficult times but its still a possibility that they could be okay and be tended to and be able to survive--I sure hope you get them if they are there and please e-mail me and let me know for I will be watchful tomorrow no matter what time.... c.hert


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

stivhixon said:


> Hi, I work for a Utility Company in Southern Maine, We had about 5 pigeons living in our Garage, pretty large like an airplane hangar. The company purchased some electronic equipment to get rid of the birds, because they were going to the bathroom on the trucks and made quite a mess. One pigeon got run over awhile back so we had 4 or so in the garage. Someone decided to take matters into their own hands and shot the rest with a BB gun, however one got away. Anyway I was pretty pissed I am an animal lover, and I could have sworn that over the past couple of weeks I heard the babies chirping in the rafters. I figured they were old enough and probably left. So, the birds were shot on Sunday, today when I was getting off work I could hear the chirping in the rafters. I did however see one of the adults walking around the ground, it is not the mother though. Will this adult bird take care of these youngsters or do i have to do something so they do not starve?? I know I have heard the chirping for a few weeks now so I dont know how able these birds are but I cant stand to think of them starving to death up there. I dont know how long they can go without food so i need to something fast, any help would be appreciated. I keep seeing puppy chow as food, will that work? I dont know the relation that the adult bird has with them but if they are not his or hers will the adult feed them. I do know that it is not the mother because the mother was pure white. Thanks for any advice.



When you get to the babies, you will know they are being fed, if their crops have food in them. The crop is located at the bottom of the throat and when there is food in it, it puffs out like a balloon and feels lumpy. If they have been without food for days, the clock is ticking...in fact it may be too late.

If you do find them alive and their crops are empty, do remove them but don't water of feed them them a thing until they are thoroughly warmed. Once warmed, you will need to hydrated thoroughly prior to feeding solid food.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Here are the basic life saving steps*

Basic LIFE SAVING steps

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It is vital to stabilize an ill or injured pigeon or dove as soon as possible after rescue. 
Three basic steps should be followed.
HEAT, ISOLATION & HYDRATION

HEAT:
A bird must be warmed gradually to a normal body temperature and be responsive (able to swallow). It is not unusual for a baby bird presented for rehabilitation to be very cold. (If a bird is unresponsive, please seek the assistance of an experienced rehabber or avian vet immediately.)

Give the bird a quick, superficial examination. Unless there is a critical situation, e.g., (severe bleeding) all birds should be covered and placed on a heat source* (see below) for at least 20-30 minutes to bring the body temperature back to normal. 

If head trauma is suspected, do not place the bird on heat.

ISOLATION:
Allow the bird to stabilize in a quite, dark, warm area.
While the bird is warming, take the opportunity to prepare any other items you may need to care for the bird, e.g., International Rehydrating Solution (recipe noted below)

A 'COLD' BIRD SHOULD NEVER BE GIVEN FLUID OR FOOD, PERIOD!!

HYDRATION:
Fluids should be given after, and ONLY AFTER, the bird has been warmed, examined for any injuries & a determination is made as to the severity of his dehydration.
All fluids should be warmed or at room temperature!

Description and degrees, of hydrated and dehydrated birds
A well hydrated bird will be very alert, have elastic skin, bright eyes, moist, plump membrane inside the mouth and well formed moist droppings.

A moderately dehydrated bird will be less than fully alert, have dry, flaky skin, dull eyes, non-formed droppings and have a sticky membrane in the mouth.

A severely dehydrated bird will be lethargic or unconscious, the skin will 'tent' when slightly pinched, have sunken eyes, dry or absent droppings and have dry membrane in the mouth. 

Depending on the cause and degree of dehydration, reversing this condition can take up to 24 hours. If the bird is alert, he may be rehydrated by mouth, using an eye dropper and putting drops along his beak every few minutes, making sure the fluids are room temperature or warmed slightly. Initially, a rehydrating solution should be administered. Plain water should not be given unless nothing else is available.

If the bird is not swallowing on his own or fully alert, he must be given fluids under the skin (sub-Q method).
WARNING!! This procedure should only be performed by an experienced rehabber or vet. 

Please follow these simple, basic, yet most important steps.
The cells of the body simply don't work properly when dehydrated. Absolutely no digestive processes can take place if the gut CAN'T work. Absorption will not take place, food sits in the gut, undigested, and will eventually kill the bird. 

* Heat source suggestions:
Towel lined heating pad, set on low
Towel lined hot water bottle
Low wattage lamp, directing the light into the cage.

* Emergency heat source substitute:
Fill an old sock about 2/3 full of rice. Microwave the sock for a few seconds. Making sure it isn't too hot, place it around the bird.

* International Rehydrating Solution:
To a cup of warm water add a pinch of salt & sugar, mix well. Use this solution to rehydrate by mouth.

* Emergency rehydrating substitute:
Pedialyte, unflavored.

By following these basic steps you have done your best to stabilize your little feathered patient until further assistance is available.

Cindy


----------



## stivhixon (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you everyone who helped. I was able to get to the babies. There was two, however one of them had been dead for some time, he was all prettty rotted. So all that noise came from one baby pigeon. I wish I would have taken a picture but he seemed pretty feathered except for some down around his neck. I brought him to my vet and the receptionist there was willing to take the bird, she knows of a sanctuary type place near her mothers in upstate Maine. She thought he was about 3 weeks away from being able to fly. Anyway atleast he has a better chance to survive now. Thanks for the help, this is a very informative site, thank god for the Internet, or I would have been in the Library for hours trying to figure out what to do!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Must have been pretty small because they can fly at 4 weeks. I'm glad you saved the one you did but the circumstances just make me sick to my stomach....all of it so needless.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

You did really good Stivhixon and you saved a bird--thank goodness for you for that pigeons life and they will take good care of it..Now so that idiot won't shoot at more birds if you get a big stick of some kind bamboo maybe and put cloths or feathers on the end of it and wave it at any pigeons trying to roost up there and gradually they will get the idea and find another spot--this might take time and when they come back at night wave the stick at them and don't let them in the loft scare them out and if that doesn't work then throw small stones at them but don't hurt the vehicals or people--just make it uncomfortable for them every day you see one and pretty soon they will find a new nesting area (I hope)--never feed them----never give them water---just scare them off.
I feel good tonight your update was wonderful---thank you.....c.hert


----------



## stivhixon (Apr 6, 2010)

I agree Charis. Too bad because I am sure this happens all the time. He actually was kind of big, maybe the Vet receptionist didnt know too much, but he fit in my hand, but took up my whole hand. I thought maybe he could fly at that time but didnt want to find out! I love all animals but I dont know much about baby birds. He had feathers over his whole body but not around his neck. Being an animal lover it was a bad sight, he wasnt even in a nest just concrete with a dead sibling rotting next to him. He didnt hiss or puff or anything, he seemed to say, "get me outta here"! Glad I could help him,- Steve


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Steve...these people that shoot, poison. ..kill pigeons have no idea what intelligent, amazing creatures they are destroying. If they really knew, they would be so ashamed of their actions.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

stivhixon said:


> I agree Charis. Too bad because I am sure this happens all the time. He actually was kind of big, maybe the Vet receptionist didnt know too much, but he fit in my hand, but took up my whole hand. I thought maybe he could fly at that time but didnt want to find out! I love all animals but I dont know much about baby birds. He had feathers over his whole body but not around his neck. Being an animal lover it was a bad sight, he wasnt even in a nest just concrete with a dead sibling rotting next to him. He didnt hiss or puff or anything, he seemed to say, "get me outta here"! Glad I could help him,- Steve


Sorry I missed this thread! What a sad situation 
stivhixon, if you find any more and need a hand you can contact me.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

me too, you can bring the baby to me


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I wrote you a e-mail msfreebird about the pigeons in Maine because you live in Maine but I sent it to wrong address to Charis instead I believe but this story ended up really good and the man got the needed help and that lucky little bird and I hope he continues to convince those pigeons not to nest in that facility anymore so that idiot won't shoot anymore. Wonderful ending to it for that baby birdie....c.hert


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I didn't get an email from you c.hert.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Well then Charis I am completely going mad unless someone has two e-mail addresses with two different names---I am whako ---sorry----I am sure something will pop up to figure all this out---no big thing....trying to straighten out my e-mail addresses and it is in a total disorganized state and today is the day to fix it because we are getting snow here. Thanks for letting me know... mmmmmmmm mmmmmm lol c.hert


----------

